# 2018 - Scounting reports



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Well my scouting for July has ended. Now it's time to get caught up on yard work and celebrate my wife's birthday. I finally got back out to check my two trail cameras and to set out another six. This is by far the most I've ever owned and used. I just couldn't pass up those $35.00 stealthcam deals on camofire.lol
July 7th and 8th found my son and I hitting the high country. We found a good camp spot and then with an hour left before dark , we jumped on the atv and looked for a good place to glass in the morning. Even at over 9,000' , it was very warm and I slept on top of my sleeping bag most of the night. It wasn't until 4:00am when it finally cooled down enough to feel a little chilly. We were up at 5 and at our glassing spot by 6. I glassed some real rugged nasty country only to find two does and a two point. About mid-morning when we were heading back to camp, we came across a couple other two and four points. The four points were in the 18-20" wide range. Probably 3 year olds.
On the evening of the 8th we went to another spot to camp and meet up with my wife and daughters. 
Right before dark, I finally saw a buck that caught my interest. It was a 28-29" wide 3x4 with really good eye guards and he was with a 26" wide 4x4 with average tine length. I was really excited to check the trail cams to see if the pie bull survived and a few of the others that I had on camera from last year. I did get the pie bull but he looked sick and very skinny. His antlers were a lot smaller too but I did get pics. of another great bull. I also ran across one of the smallest 4 points I've ever seen.

Here's some pictures of our camp spot and the bucks we saw.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, I almost forgot. After we packed up our camp on the 8th, we hiked into a steep nasty canyon and set up a trail cam. It was a tough hike and we had to do some bush wacking to get in there. It's a spot I used to hunt years ago but haven't been back for 13 years. It will be interesting to see what shows up on camera. I'm guessing maybe a bear or two. I cut my arm on a branch pretty good while pushing through the thick brush.
Almost had to call life flight on that one!
Sorry, that was an inside joke.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

The eye guards on those bucks are sweet


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

July 13th and 14th
 I ended up going out with a couple friends of mine to their hunting unit(different than mine) for an overnight scouting trip.
 We arrived about an hour before dark and jumped on the atvs and zoomed up canyon to look for a good area to hike into for the morning. We ended up seeing one small 4 point right before dark. We also saw a distant cliffy bowl in the that looked promising for the morning.
 The next morning we started up a ridgeline just before first light, after climbing about 1,000' in elevation, we stopped to glass and instantly spotted our first bucks across the canyon. The best in this group wasa 25-26" wide 3x4 with a very heavy 3 point bladed tine. I may end up forking into a small 4 point. A little later and higher on the mountain we spotted another group of bucks in the bowl that looked promising. The biggest buck in that group looked like a 26-27" wide buck w/ a couple cheaters and it looked like it was starting to grow inlines on its back forks. In all, we ended up seeing 21 bucks, 16 in which were 4 points or better. I'd say a pretty good start to the season. 
 Here's a couple ofvideos of the bucks mentioned.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some bonus footage of my early July trip.
A close up of that 3x4. I haven't shot a buck with less than 4 points to a side for nearly 20 years but that 3x4 is definitely on the hit list. Love those eye guards!






Also, as I was hiking out after setting up a camera, I caught movement ahead of me. I instantly dropped to my knees and got the video camera ready. The wind was in my face and moments later, this heard of elk passed me at about 60 yards heading to water.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> I cut my arm on a branch pretty good while pushing through the thick brush.
> Almost had to call life flight on that one!
> Sorry, that was an inside joke.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some more pictures of the piebald bull. It does look like he's starting to fatten up a little.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Whew! He's certainly chunking back up! And even though he doesn't look like he'll be as big as last year, he put some serious bone on since those last pics.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Who likes big 3rds?
I got these two bulls on the same day but about two miles apart. If it wasn't for that, I'd think they were the same bull but they seem just a little different.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think he’s the same bull. If time stamps are correct, that gives 3 hours. I wouldn’t expect a bull not rutting to travel like that, but examining the tines, he looks like the same bull. Look at the top of the giant third. The belly and brosket even looks the same. Different angles, so tough to say for sure. But if I had to wager, I’d say the pics are of the same bull.

Edit: I was assuming 0649 was in military time, but looking at the lighting that is probably more likely PM, correct? That gives 8 hours to travel that distance. Still would be surprising for a non-rutting bull, but definitely possible.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hard to say, but on my phone screen I'm inclined to think those are two different bulls. The general conformation of the giant third seems a bit off, plus the far side third seems bigger on the first bull, and the bend to the far side 4ths seems different. But all that could just be the different angles.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> and the bend to the far side 4ths seems different.


This was the one thing that had me questioning, but I chalk it up to different angles. Everything else seems to match up according to my eyes.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

After pulling up the pics on the computer, I'm convinced those are the same bull. 

Man, if I had had a GS elk spot like that in UT I might never have made it up to AK!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> After pulling up the pics on the computer, I'm convinced those are the same bull.
> 
> Man, if I had had a GS elk spot like that in UT I might never have made it up to AK!


Problem is, elk are smart and they will head to unhuntable private lands just days before the hunts start. But they're still fun to look at.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Problem is, elk are smart and they will head to unhuntable private lands just days before the hunts start. But they're still fun to look at.


True, but the possibility is still there! I'm a sucker for some hopeful what ifs! Then again, I'm very much enjoying having a pocket full of tags each year otc


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> After pulling up the pics on the computer, I'm convinced those are the same bull.
> 
> Man, if I had had a GS elk spot like that in UT I might never have made it up to AK!


Just for the record, I only used my phone. Chalk another one up for the good guys!!! :grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Just for the record, I only used my phone. Chalk another one up for the good guys!!! :grin:


Just watch. Ridge's is gonna find TWO bulls with that giant third on the right side! But the 4th is still kind of bugging me between the two pics


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And let's not forget about the really cool, wide, bladed 7point in the background of Mr. Bull the Third! That is a pretty sweet serration formation right there!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

July 19th:
I was able to get off work early and rushed home, loaded the truck and headed for the hills again, this time for five days. Since I was 16, I've probably spent over half of my birthdays alone and away from home. This would be another one but what a way to spend a birthday looking for big bucks and bulls.
That night I only saw one small 2 point buck and a herd of cows and calve elk. The next morning, I hiked high up a ridgeline to get to a good glassing location. This was a place I looked over last year but never saw a single deer on this mountainside. The area just looks too good not to hold something.
Well I was treated with a real sight this time around. I found 8 bucks feeding together and one was really wide. It may have been pushing mid 30s but he had very short back forks. I was able to spot another lone buck that had a real pretty frame.
Here's a picture of the campsite and video of the bucks.
I hate camping in the low country in the summer, it's always too darn hot and too many bugs out and about.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

that sir, is some good inspiration !!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

July 20-24th
My plans for these days were drastically changed because I was informed that my in-laws needed my help with building a small cabin. So between running back and forth between checking cameras and doing some glassing and one good hike in on the 22nd. We were able to get a lot done on the building and I was able to still have a good successful scouting trip. Tiring but fun.


Here's some of the bucks I was able to come across on this trip. A few of them have me feeling a little better about my possible success this fall. 
I'll post some video and more trail camera pics. in the near future.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

And a few more bucks I came across.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a sucker for those big inline 3s


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

EDIT -



http://imgur.com/WujOf0I


I had a great day scouting Saturday and have some good pics to show for it if i can figure out how to post pics on here again ?????


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

how do you attache a **** thumbnail ????


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If that photo is stored on a computer the all you need to do is to go to post reply and not quick reply click on the paper clip icon up in the tool bar and follow the directions. 

If you have it on a phone I have no idea.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

July 22nd will be ingrained into my mind for along time. The stars were definitely aligned that morning. I had decided to check out the "ole honey hole". In which I hadn't been to in a couple years. This is a very special place that can hold some very special deer and elk but I had know idea what I was about to come across. 
It must have been a mega bull elk conference of some type. Maybe they were having drawings on which cows they would be chasing in a couple months. What ever was going on, they all disbursed that day and were no where to be seen the next day. 
The wind was right, the lighting was good, sometimes timing can be everything.
Once again you will still see what my true passion is at the end of the video. lol

Here's some video of that once in every decade or so event that I witnessed.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy cow ridge, that's a crazy herd of critters! I bet you were grinning from ear to ear as you took that vid, I know I would have been! Thanks a bunch for posting all these!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

WOW!!😳


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's the kinda herds like to see!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow! General open bull unit?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

just trying out the attachment !!!!

I call this guy "JERKEY" cause that is what he is going to be :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> Here's some video of that once in every decade or so event that I witnessed.


Hello Ridgetop, this is your wife. Please PM me the coordinates of this location so that I can make sure you are safe and so I know where to find you if you go missing.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Must be some yum-yums in your honey hole to have that many at one place chowing down.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Cool video , funny the only one to notice you was the deer "because they're smarter". lol ok spookier.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, ridge....enough is enough.

You can't possibly shoot, eat and drag all those out by yourself. You might as well share some locations so I can help lighten the load a bit.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Just wow. I believe that was "Splitter" there towards the end right? You know, the one you've teased about but not shown any pics of yet! That 5 point frame side with the kicker on the 4th is already pretty awesome, but the other side is just magic. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cheater (Feb 8, 2012)

That is an incredible video!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

so from here on out , everybody scouting pics will just suck thanks to that video-O,--O,-


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> July 22nd will be ingrained into my mind for along time. The stars were definitely aligned that morning. I had decided to check out the "ole honey hole". In which I hadn't been to in a couple years. This is a very special place that can hold some very special deer and elk but I had know idea what I was about to come across.
> It must have been a mega bull elk conference of some type. Maybe they were having drawings on which cows they would be chasing in a couple months. What ever was going on, they all disbursed that day and were no where to be seen the next day.
> The wind was right, the lighting was good, sometimes timing can be everything.
> Once again you will still see what my true passion is at the end of the video. lol
> ...


 Thats so cool and unblivable.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for some of the funny comments.
It's been kind of a sad day today because my wife sent me a picture of a buck that was on my hit list and it was poached be a lion the other day. The cat almost got our family dog while they were out for a hike too. 
Remember this buck from the other days pictures?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It was really putting on some inches in the past two weeks too. What a bummer.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Thanks for some of the funny comments.
> It's been kind of a sad day today because my wife sent me a picture of a buck that was on my hit list and it was poached be a lion the other day. The cat almost got our family dog while they were out for a hike too.
> Remember this buck from the other days pictures?


wow there is a deer under that rack.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's Another cool bull I got on film.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Back from the mountain. 
The last two weekends I've spent scouting with and for friends on their units. Today I went into an area I've never been to but it looked good on google earth. I wasn't disappointed. Do you guys think the last buck has a chance of making P & Y?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t think his g2s are good enough to get him to 180. But I bet he’s dang close to 175. 

Awesome buck! I really like him.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

He's got nice beams and fronts but I'm with Vanillabean on this one. Somewhere in the 170s would be my guess, but look at the size of his body when that younger buck stands next to him! 
That mainframe 3 with kickers is my favorite buck that you've posted so far. He's gorgeous.


----------



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

nice pictures and videos. thanks for sharing.
hunt is almost here. can hardly wait.


Jake


----------



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

first trail cam pic


----------



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

hope they stick around for a another week....


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

swapped card on the cameras yesterday and got a few new bucks on there. I jumped one of the biggest bucks i have ever seen so i can wait till Saturday :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I like this "Scounting" reports thread.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> I don't think his g2s are good enough to get him to 180. But I bet he's dang close to 175.
> 
> Awesome buck! I really like him.


Blah blah blah, his G2 X5 415 8 29X doesn't matter. You see a buck like that, you shoot. Simple :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> Blah blah blah, his G2 X5 415 8 29X doesn't matter. You see a buck like that, you shoot. Simple :mrgreen:


Agree 100% on that one, but "would you take him?" wasn't the question I was answering.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

After giving it more thought, I'm sure that last buck will go well over 180".
Here's a video I put together of some bucks I was able to video this summer.
Hopefully a few lucky hunters will come across one or two of them in the weeks to come.
Enjoy!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I had my last scouting trip this past weekend and now it's time to get the muzzy and rifle fine tuned and shooting spot on. I'm in the process of making a short video of the bulls I saw this past week but here's a preview of what's to come. 
Dang, I wished that I would have had the extra $ to buy the multi season tag and the time to practice with my bow.


This was one cool looking bull.


----------

